# 46 inch rhom ?



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

46 inch between 3 rhoms lol
16 inch vinny
15 inch brazilian
15 inch puru

gasman


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Very good looking 46 inches









Today i´ll become a 4,5 inch Rhom 
If i buy 10 of them i´ll had also 46 inch


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

That 16" Vinny is somethin else... he doesnt have the tall height that most Vinnys are known for tho-?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> That 16" Vinny is somethin else... he doesnt have the tall height that most Vinnys are known for tho-?


yeah hes very tall its just the camera.
i cant understand it,when i use the camera it makes all my fish look elongated.?

in real life he looks much higher than the puru and brazilian.and the puru is at least 9 inches high!

gasman


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

which one of them is the vinny? 1st or 3rd?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

vinny tend to be darker kok so its easy to pick which one it is!

also you have allready seen my vinny many times so i would have thought it wouldnt be hard to reconise!

gasman


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

It was an honest question gas... Im confused? I would think your vinny is the third rhom(looks best), but judging by how you have the pics aligned with your rhom list it would suggest that the vinny is in the first pic?.....


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

in your fist post you put
That 16" Vinny is somethin else... he doesnt have the tall height that most Vinnys are known for tho-?

then your saying you dont know which one it is? in a later post??

thats confusing!

gasman


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

how the hell can you judge a fishes height by a pic anyway!!

the angle of the pic, the angle the fish is sat at and the thickness of the glass, 
can give a deceptive view of a fish ,

like in most of your pics KOK you take your pics looking slightly down on the fish,
this gives the impression the fish is high than it actually is


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

still nice lookeng fish though


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

gasman said:


> how the hell can you judge a fishes height by a pic anyway!!
> 
> the angle of the pic, the angle the fish is sat at and the thickness of the glass,
> can give a deceptive view of a fish ,
> ...


not completely... My rhom is actually just as tall if not taller than my pics show... I take my side shots because imo they turn out/look the best--- and when I post pics I want them to look best... when you are taking a side shot, you dont have those before mentioned angles to worry about.... the reason i shoot down is to avoid the reflection in the glass-- but whatever-


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

totally jelous of your rhoms, beautiful fish


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

your creating angles by taking the shot from above,
add to that the angle the fish is sitting at and the glass thickness 
and your not getting a true picture of what the fish looks like.

and you dont need to take it from above to prevent the reflection of the flash

to get a true picture of a fishes height you need a profile shot

for example


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

So your trying to tell me that my fish doesnt look like..... my fish? lol, ok- if I got down on my fish and took a "profile", he would actually appear to be taller--- Ill leave this thread alone for now in respect to gasman and his sweet collection of rhoms--- but I will show you in tanks thread..... tommorow...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> So your trying to tell me that my fish doesnt look like..... my fish? lol, ok- if I got down on my fish and took a "profile", he would actually appear to be taller--- Ill leave this thread alone for now in respect to gasman and his sweet collection of rhoms--- but I will show you in tanks thread..... tommorow...


firstly are you a little slow?
where did i say your fish doesn't look like your fish?

what i said ...if you can read, is



> your not getting a true picture of what the fish looks like.


i.e....... the picture is distorted by the factors i pointed out ( angle, glass thickness etc...)
so we as the picture viewer dont get to see exactly how tall your fish is.

is that simple enough for you?

and secondly ....


> Ill leave this thread alone for now in respect to gasman


^ that is the funniest thing ive seen you write 
..... you have no idea what respect is.... especially to gasman

acting like a smart ass saying his rhom doesn't have the height that most vinny's have,
then claiming to not know which one it was...... pathetic

go back to your own "tank is the greatest thread" 
and someone might give you the medal for "Fury's best rhom" that your obviously so desperate for

its a fish mate...... no need to get a hard-on about it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> So your trying to tell me that my fish doesnt look like..... my fish? lol, ok- if I got down on my fish and took a "profile", he would actually appear to be taller--- Ill leave this thread alone for now in respect to gasman and his sweet collection of rhoms--- but I will show you in tanks thread..... tommorow...


firstly are you a little slow?
where did i say your fish doesn't look like your fish?

what i said ...if you can read, is



> your not getting a true picture of what the fish looks like.


i.e....... the picture is distorted by the factors i pointed out ( angle, glass thickness etc...)
so we as the picture viewer dont get to see exactly how tall your fish is.

is that simple enough for you?

and secondly ....


> Ill leave this thread alone for now in respect to gasman


^ that is the funniest thing ive seen you write 
..... you have no idea what respect is.... especially to gasman

*acting like a smart ass saying his rhom doesn't have the height that most vinny's have*,
then claiming to not know which one it was...... pathetic

go back to your own "tank is the greatest thread" 
and someone might give you the medal for "Fury's best rhom" that your obviously so desperate for

its a fish mate...... no need to get a hard-on about it
[/quote]

it wasnt a smart ass remark... it was a pretty easy observation I made--- Ive never mad the statement that TANK is "the greatest"--- I dont get a hard-on over fish.... I know what respect is..... should I continue? No, Im not gonna correct anymore of your wrongful accusations--- Youre a geek dude, plain and simple-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is getting out of hand-

Keep it on track guys....









Impressive Gasman-Per usual Sir.......Some of the nicer guys around....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Clean it up AK.... Its just a pain havin someone that thinks they can tell me I dont know what respect is when all they have to base that on are posts in a f-in internet forum... all i asked were simple questions... looking for simple answers AND I get made out to be the a-hole? "Whats wrong with you people?"... Im out-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No worries KOK-
I can see how it got out of hand-

The issue is to get it back on track here...

I'll clean it up at Gasmans request...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

fuckin joke

this is a discussion forum.... we were discussing rhoms
then my posts get fuckin deleted

takes the piss


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Easy peasy! 1st pic Brazilain 2nd Peru and 3rd and 4th Vinny.
Awesome rhoms, really awesome. If you look at all the rhoms you can tell the vinny is a little on the thin side, look how the belly is compared to the other two.
Once its eaten a fair bit, it will be higher then the others. Watch this space!


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

wow been out a hour and its world war 3.

this all got out of hand becasue kok commented on my vinny rhom and then after said he didnt know which one it was which was very confusing for me seeing as though he had all ready stated he reconised it.

anyway the vinny and brazil are fairly new imports so have alot of weight to put on in the next 3 months,the puru has 2 years of aquarium feeding under his belt so hes very thick and has a good belly making his height stick out more.

if id known i was gonna wind some-one up by posting them i wouldnt have bothered.

thx for the comments(the productive ones)

gasman


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gasman said:


> wow been out a hour and its world war 3.
> 
> this all got out of hand becasue kok commented on my vinny rhom and then after said he didnt know which one it was which was very confusing for me seeing as though he had all ready stated he reconised it.
> 
> ...


Gasman-
How much thicker is the peru compared to the other's?
Are these gonna be your personal rhoms now?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

my biggest was my puru,i was nether getting rid of him but had a chance for a 18.5 incher of(i wont mention his name )
theres even a video of it going around and i have pics that were personally sent to me.anyway he done a runner with ma cash and that was that,but i had to sell the pur to get the tank ready,then i was luckily enough to get the puru back.
what ive allways wanted was alarge rhom ith no hith and nether found one big enough with out it,so ive got my hands on the vinny and brazil so i can now sell the puru,after all i only live in a 2 bed flat and have 10 tanks!! i cant keep all my fish but i do like to collect the specimen size ones.
mannie,elong,piraya.

so long answer i yes they are now joining my personell collection that have the not for sale sign on!

gasman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing rhombs

I envy them


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gasman said:


> my biggest was my puru,i was nether getting rid of him but had a chance for a 18.5 incher of(i wont mention his name )
> theres even a video of it going around and i have pics that were personally sent to me.anyway he done a runner with ma cash and that was that,but i had to sell the pur to get the tank ready,then i was luckily enough to get the puru back.
> what ive allways wanted was alarge rhom ith no hith and nether found one big enough with out it,so ive got my hands on the vinny and brazil so i can now sell the puru,after all i only live in a 2 bed flat and have 10 tanks!! i cant keep all my fish but i do like to collect the specimen size ones.
> mannie,elong,piraya.
> ...


WOW-
Very nice additions to say the least...You certainly are putting together quite the collection-N e one would be impressed....
Appreciate the info Sir


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Jesus christ... I made the comment.. "That vinny sure is something else" based on the original pics gasman put up of him without looking real closely at the new pics--- Then I start to look closer and find it a bit hard to tell the difference between rhoms 1 and 3.... so i asked a freakin question and it leads to me being disrespectful and an asshole--- what would i do without p-fury-


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

Superb kickass Rhoms you got there gasman!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

there cannot be a better private collection of rhoms than that anywhere, poor kok gets bashed again, some reputations proceed some poeple lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its not eazy bein King, locust...lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok guys...can we move on from this? We are talking about fish pictures....does it really need to degrade into name calling and blatant disrespect for other members?

Next off topic post and I will close or edit the topic deal with the member/members responsible. If you want to continue to act like children...take it to pm. No reason to make yourself look bad in public.

*********************************************************************************************************

Nice fish Gasman...I would love to see some different angles and more pics comparing the rhoms.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

vid of vinny him here. and if you click on youtube where it says more from user gasman you can see the puru and brazil.
they are not very good at the mo as most are getting used to their tank and lights.another couple of weeks and they should be more settled.

i took the vids with my phone and you can see their true height but as soon as it goes on youtube in widescreen you lose the height as the picture gets stretched?

like i said the vids arent great but you can see the different colors and shapes of them.
gasman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

coool vids

but all your tanks seeem 2 small??????

how do you manage to get that Vinny ?? It is the best looking piranha i have seen... I want a Vinny


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

coutl said:


> coool vids
> 
> but all your tanks seeem 2 small??????
> 
> how do you manage to get that Vinny ?? It is the best looking piranha i have seen... I want a Vinny


if youve loked at other vids youll find alot of them have been sold as thats what i do,they were temp tank.i allways take a quick vid of them when i get them in before selling them.

the puru is in the main tank 195 gallon !
hes going to a friend on monday night so i can finally put the vinny in the 195
then the brazil will be in 5footer(100 Gallon) instead of the temp 4 footer hes in now as i only just got him and had to rush and buy before anyone else.
hes been in the 4 footer around 3 days and will be move in 2 days. as it happens he looks very happy in there not skittish and ate on the second day and today.
main thing is they get very good care while waiting to be moved and have very good filtration and water quality inc exceptional diet.

gaman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

howd did u get the vinny????? cuz no one sells them anymore?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

coutl said:


> howd did u get the vinny????? cuz no one sells them anymore?


who are the people you are talking about??

do you mean no one exports fish from ven?

or just the sponsors you know?

gasman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I havnt seen big ven rhoms for sale anywhere?


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont think at the moment that theres much exporting from ven.

my friend imported this through a shop here in the uk so i was very lucky to find him.
like you said i havnt see anyone latley have any for sale.

gasman


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

anyway i have seen all of the rhoms in the fleash and they are brill done a good job gasman

craig


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

cracking mate

its weird i personlly know all these fish well


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

they are all rhoms. all look the same thing to me, who cares about locality.

nice 46inches of rhom lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

black_piranha said:


> they are all rhoms. all look the same thing to me, who cares about locality.
> nice 46inches of rhom lol.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Make that 55inches! Gasman just picked up a 9inch Columbian, and crazy mofo as well it is. Made an offer for it on the spot when I saw it!


----------

